# Lamb Puglia style.



## moikel (Jan 16, 2015)

I was watching a rerun of Rick Steins Mediterranean Escapes a while back & he did this dish from Puglia. When he talked about it he said something along the lines of I eat & see lots of dishes when I am filming TV series that are good in that place & that time,here & now,but not something I would take back to England/Australia & cook in my home or put it on the menu in my restaurant(s) .

This dish I loved so much I took it home & cooked it exactly the way the it was done in Puglia.

I haven't been to Puglia but I have eaten & cooked spring lamb in Abruzzo.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I was going to do this with milk fed goat but the Nonna's beat me to the shoulder cut I wanted.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So I bought lamb neck chops ,very nose to tail & very under rated cut.Way cheaper than loin & not as chewy as fore quarter













IMG_1116.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 16, 2015






On a layer of sliced potatoes in an oiled cast iron pot goes lamb. Salt ,pepper,garlic,then sliced tomato,parsley,oregano,then grated pecorino & parmesan cheese 50/50.Drizzle of EVO.

Then layer again.













IMG_1117.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 16, 2015


















IMG_1118.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 16, 2015






I got 2 layers in this version. Gave it a skinny glass of white wine put it in the oven.

The original recipe didn't have oregano or white wine but this is the Abruzzo version.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

I will give it an hour at 180c then see how it looks.


----------



## moikel (Jan 16, 2015)

Rick Stein needs no introduction to Aussie & English members. I don't know if his TV shows go to the USA.
Needs another 30 minutes topped liquid with some vermouth & water 50/ 50 just a glass. Run out of white wine.


----------



## moikel (Jan 16, 2015)

IMG_1119.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 16, 2015


















IMG_1120.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 16, 2015






Tasty but rich. Couldn't eat too much of it in this weather,stupid hot here. But its a great recipe.Simple not many ingredients.

Its not that far away from what I knew as Lancashire hot pot. Great way to use neck .I didn't trim it at all. I will put in the frig tonight & skim fat before I  eat it for lunch tomorrow.

Yes it would be a better dish with milk fed lamb from the herb rich pastures of Southern Italy but it was still pretty good
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Neck a secondary cut here for no good reason that I can see.If I can beat the Nonna's to capretto shoulder I will cut it up with the cleaver & make this dish again.For old ladies in black dresses they are pretty nimble.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow Mick that looks great! I could see this dish working with other cuts too. 

Points for you!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 16, 2015)

That looks GREAT! 







Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dingo007 (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice one Moikel....my french grandmother used to make something very similar...but for the life of me I cant find the recipe or remember the name (morning coffee hasnt kicked in yet
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)

I wish lamb wasn't so expensive over here...i need a lamb fix!


----------



## moikel (Jan 18, 2015)

Dingo007 said:


> Nice one Moikel....my french grandmother used to make something very similar...but for the life of me I cant find the recipe or remember the name (morning coffee hasnt kicked in yet:30: )
> 
> I wish lamb wasn't so expensive over here...i need a lamb fix!


My Canadian mother used  to make a pork dish using fore quarter chops,milk,breadcrumbs,sage & ?
I can't find the recipe even though I have most of her cookbooks,she brought the dish with her in the 50s.
Eating my lamb dish again tonight after balance of the family unit chose to eat "something less meaty"It's a great meal got that farm house feel about it,cheap cut,few tomatoes,onions,herbs out of the garden,end bit of the cheese,some vino collapso out of the flagon.


----------



## moikel (Jan 19, 2015)

Dingo007 said:


> Nice one Moikel....my french grandmother used to make something very similar...but for the life of me I cant find the recipe or remember the name (morning coffee hasnt kicked in yet:30: )
> 
> I wish lamb wasn't so expensive over here...i need a lamb fix!


Just back from butchers in Nowra ,a full side of lamb cut up was $9 a kg ,$ 70 nett. Pretty good value when you see the price of loin chops,even shanks are $10 a kg now.


----------



## dingo007 (Jan 21, 2015)

Moikel said:


> Just back from butchers in Nowra ,a full side of lamb cut up was $9 a kg ,$ 70 nett. Pretty good value when you see the price of loin chops,even shanks are $10 a kg now.


That is good value!...I've seen prices here upwards of $20/kg.....I saw a shoulder roast running close to $50 ....I love my lamb, but that's to rich for my blood. And to add insult to injury, the guy that I normally buy whole lambs from lost his whole flock to some mysterious infection....


----------



## daveomak (Jan 26, 2015)

Mick....   enjoy the day...













aussieday.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 26, 2015


----------



## moikel (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Dave . It was rainy & a bit cold for summer but fun just the same. Friends of mine did the Harbour swim that starts at the Opera House,to hard for me. 
First day back at work sitting on the train.


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2015)

That looks mighty Tasty,   Ate a lot of lamb when I was in Baku

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 28, 2015)

This is so beautiful!! And happy Australia Day (belated) indeed! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jan 29, 2015)

All good here except this suit is strangling me & I am back in the big city.
Asian Cup Soccer tournament here with Aust v South Korea in the final now.
Japan shock exit.
Go Patriots !


----------



## foamheart (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice job Moikel. Very seldom do we get exactly what we are looking for when doing a nose and toes idea.  its why I like them so much, it is all about flexibility. And cook can cook from a recipe with all those ingredients, but when you get a curve ball and have to adjust and/or adapt, thats what makes a great cook.

As usual I am late, and you made a delicious looking pot. Excellent job.


----------



## moikel (Jan 29, 2015)

Glad you liked it Kevin. Those cuts from right up the front of the lamb get overlooked ,very sweet meat  IMO. I think they are a better buy than shoulder chops cut crossways on the band saw. 
We have had a lot of rain lately so lamb prices may come down a bit.


----------

